# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  FemaPause opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

FemaPause (kapsułki)
gorąco polecam, stosowałam przy menopauzie w celu zmniejszenia jej objawów i naprawdę rezultaty były super, czułam się świetnie i beż żadnych dolegliwości !!!

----------

